# Identifying 2 frogs, Atherton Tablelands



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,
can you help me to identify this 2 frogs? I take the pictures in Atherton Tablelands...
Is it Green-thighed Frog Litoria brevipalmata? They are not maked in my book for this region...
Thank you,
Alexandra





And which toad is this? It is also Atherton Tableland:


----------



## Pilchy (Mar 10, 2013)

cant help you with the top 2, but that bottom one is definitely a cane toad one of Australia's worse invasive species.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 10, 2013)

Probably litoria junguy. However pretty rusty on my frogs ATM.


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 10, 2013)

I feared that it was a cane toad...
It was awful to see how many there are...


----------



## eipper (Mar 10, 2013)

Litoria jungguy and the toad is Rhinella marina


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 10, 2013)

the 2 frogs at the top are Stony Creek Frogs we have them up at my farm


----------



## Sean_Mooloolaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello. If you found these in north queensland the first two are litoria wilcoxii, Wilcox's frog. The stony creek frog or Lesueur's frog, litoria lesueurii, is found in Vic/southern NSW. Both sub species are very similar. The Wilcox are slightly larger with more and darker flecks. Another similar frog is the Jungguy frog, litoria jungguy, which inhabits Tully up to Atherton tablelands.


----------



## Sean_Mooloolaba (Mar 21, 2013)

The yellow one is the male and the brown the female, quite a bit larger. I live on the Sunshine Coast, qld. cane toads in every pond. I do my best to keep them in check.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2013)

> Both sub species are very similar.



I keep wondering if people purposefully say sub-species when they mean species, just to give me an anurism?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 21, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I keep wondering if people purposefully say sub-species when they mean species, just to give me an anurism?



Do you mean an 'aneurysm'?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 22, 2013)

No doubt cerebral in location and evidently sufferring the effects thereof already...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 22, 2013)

> Do you mean an 'aneurysm'?



Oh my god it's already effecting my spelling. :O I'm doomed. 


So guys is there a way to tell jungguy from wilcoxii? I'm pretty sure that both are on the Atherton Tableland and have some contact zones there??


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 23, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Oh my god it's already effecting my spelling. :O I'm doomed.



Do you mean 'affecting'? 

There isn't really any reliable morphological characteristics I know of to distinguish them and the paper describing them is not particularly useful. L. jungguy appears to be a bit more arboreal as I often see them on vegetation or perched on the side of trees. In contrast, L. wilcoxi I can't recall having seen them climbing trees and shrubs. I've also noticed some differences in the tadpoles of L. jungguy and wilcoxi but I'm not sure how consistent they are as I am working from a small sample of L. jungguy tadpoles.


----------

